

Earl Grey, Hot! Modern Food Replicators - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2008/12/earl-grey-hot-10-current-day-food-replicators/

======
patio11
I had bride&groom M&Ms, complete with pictures of the lucky couple, at a
wedding I attended recently. They were a smash hit with the guests... largely
for the sheer novelty of it.

~~~
tommcdonald
Certainly a better and more genuine favor than you get at most weddings, will
they have custom Viagra in time for the seven year itch?

~~~
replicatorblog
Haha, it is interesting to note that most custom offerings currently focus on
the youth market, or product traditionally bought by younger customers. I
wonder if we will start to see these products "age" with their customers of if
it is a perpetually youth based niche?

~~~
tommcdonald
Could be, also might be that these things always require using a computer and
the olde aren't that into it?

~~~
replicatorblog
I suppose, but don't you think there are enough 40yr olds+ who would be
interested enough in computers? or is it an outgrowth of the MySpace/Facebook
"Broadcast Identity" thing?

